

Ask HN: Startup scene in Washington D.C/Northern VA. Does it exist? - havoc2005

I'm a lifelong resident of the greater DC area and one would assume that the area would have a thriving startup scene. Anyone know of anything going on there?
======
bigsassy
Oh, there's a TON going on here in DC. In fact, Kojo Namdi just had a great
panel discussing the current startup climate here in DC. If you have time you
can read the transcript here:

[http://thekojonnamdishow.org/shows/2011-02-22/small-
business...](http://thekojonnamdishow.org/shows/2011-02-22/small-business-and-
tech-entrepreneurship/transcript)

If you don't, here's a few links to get you started:

<http://proudlymadeindc.com/>

<http://hackernewsdc.org/>

<http://www.meetup.com/DC-Lean-Startup-Circle/>

And follow these users on twitter:

@kevindewalt

@corbett3000

@mmayernick

@skeevis

While I'm at it, who else is good to follow around DC? Any DC people here on
HN have any recommendations?

~~~
ngilmore031
I agree. There seems to be a lot going on in DC. Kevin and Patrick are doing a
great job running the DC Lean Startup Group.

------
tzm
DC has one the hottest tech communities around, similar in growth to NYC.
Here's how to connect:

* Join the DCTech FB group: [http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_144795392232569...](http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_144795392232569&ap=1)

* You can also get on the waiting list at the DC Tech Meetup <http://www.meetup.com/DC-Tech-Meetup/events/16141752/>

* Check the DC Tech Events as well: <http://www.dctechevents.com>

The members are very active and are looking for ways to embrace startups,
hackers, etc.

For example, the startupXLR8R launched today.
<http://startupxlr8r.eventbrite.com/>

------
dc-tech-fan
@dctechevents is good too. if you hate twitter: <http://www.dctechevents.com/>

------
huuleon
Hi Havoc2005, I'm from DC too and currently starting my own startup. We can
always meet up and share ideas. Meetup.com is a good start to meet up with
tech startup entrepreneurs in this area.

------
davidblerner
there are a bunch of venture funds there as well, Novak Biddle, NEA, Valhalla,
Arpex (new), and others....

